

Twitter: Goodbye, I Quit - theaccordance
http://john.do/twitter-quit/

======
getdavidhiggins
Wrote something similar: [http://blog.higg.im/2014/11/19/getting-off-
twitter/](http://blog.higg.im/2014/11/19/getting-off-twitter/)

The churn rate for Twitter is massive these days. The only ones still hanging
on are the early adopters and influencers. I am not quitting entirely, just
refusing to log in for a year.

Note: Updated the note worthy links at the bottom to include author's post :)

~~~
cafard
I don't understand this paragraph:

"The stunning lack of subtle textual cues which I've only ever found in proper
IM, and blogposts like this one are always absent."

